# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  Presidential elections in the US

## Airicist

Say hello to our robot presidents

Uploaded on Mar 8, 2008




> Disney World's famous Hall of Presidents is the perfect presidental primer--if you can live with the fact that these are all creepy robots. (Note the use of Prez Bush's actual voice).

----------


## Airicist

Chatbots 3.2 - Robert Medeksza - Artificial Intelligence in politics

Published on Apr 24, 2012




> Chatbots have been compared to politicians -- they give scripted answers vaguely related to keywords in a question posed to them. Robert Medeszka has taken this concept to a new level and actually created chatbots based on real US Presidential candidates.

----------


## Airicist

What if the President were a robot?

Published on Apr 16, 2014




> Could the president of the United States ever be a...robot? Before you start throwing around words like "Skynet" and "Matrix," consider that an emerging field of machine ethics is working to make sure your evil overlord scenario never comes to pass. You might be surprised to learn all the ways a robot could make the most humane president ever!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can This Man and His Massive Robot Network Save America?"
A Q&A with Zoltan Istvan, the 2016 Transhumanist presidential candidate.

by John Hendrickson
May 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Should We Be Excited or Terrified About AI Politicians?"

by Scott Beauchamp
October 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "You’re worried about Trump? In 100 years, robots might be running for president."

by Philip Bump
December 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could a robot run for President in 2020?"
Advances in artificial intelligence have raised the question of a supercomputer running for office.

by Anthony Cuthbertson
February 16, 2016

----------

